# A lotion making question... again!



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I had previously asked about the first batch of lotion I made alone last month which was oily. This time I added the waxes to the oils and it was SO much easier. I so appreciate all the advice I was given here and the tutorial that was posted. So helpful!
The lotion is still pretty oily and I'm wondering if it may be my recipe. I am hoping it is okay I post it here. I would really appreciate any advice.  I would say this is probably more of a cream recipe and maybe I need to reduce the oils?
The recipe is: 10% butters (I used soy), 15% liquid oils (I used sweet almond oil), 3% cetyl alcohol, 6.5% E wax, 60% water, 3% glycerin (I left it out as we did in the class, hmmm?), 2% EO and 0.5% germall. Now that I read this again I suddenly realize in the class also we just left out the glycerin and probably shouldn't have! Nothing else was added instead. But would that make it oily. I don't know. I am also wondering if maybe the butters and oil I am using is just slower absorbing and making it oily.  Again, I really appreciate the wisdom from more experienced lotion makers. I know I can't learn everything in a day either and am making notes and am going to enjoy the journey.


----------



## justjacqui (Jan 28, 2021)

Using 10% butter is going to give you quite an oily feeling lotion/cream. You could try reducing this to 5%. You could also try substituting some of the sweet almond oil for a drier feeling oil like macadamia oil.

Some people find E-wax to be an oily feeling emulsifier but this can usually be counteracted by using drier feeling oils.

The glycerin won't have much effect (if any) on the oily feeling but it will add a little humectancy / moisturisation to your lotion.


----------



## lsg (Jan 28, 2021)

You don't need butters for lotion.  I got this recipe from Susan Barclay Nichols' e-book, Lotion Making 101

Basic Light Lotion Recipe
Water Phase
78% Water
2% Sodium Lactate
2% Hydrolyzed Protein of choice
Oil Phase
4% Fractionated Coconut oil
4% Sweet Almond, (Can substitute Olive, Sunflower or Safflower Oil)
2% Cetyl Alcohol
2% IPM (Isopropyl Myristate )  -- Used to reduce the greasiness.
4% Emulsifier
Cool Down Phase
0.5%-1% Preservative (I use Liquid Germall Plus)
1% Fragrance

Heat and hold ingredients in the water and oil phases for 20 minutes at 160*F.  After heat and hold, pour water phase into the oil phase and mix very with with a stick blender or hand mixer.  Mix periodically as the temperature drops.  When the lotion temperature reaches about 112*F, add the cool down phase ingredients and mix very well.  Allow lotion to come to room temperature before bottling.


----------



## glendam (Jan 29, 2021)

In the lotion making group in fb, they suggested up to 20% oils in a body lotion.  And of these, only a small percentage were to be butters.  Like posted above, I would suggest reducing your butters or even skipping them.  And/our use the kind that are quick to absorb, I think mango butter is like that, not sure.  Same for the oils.  Humblebee and me has an ingredient encyclopedia that describes how oils are and feel, FYI


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 29, 2021)

justjacqui said:


> Using 10% butter is going to give you quite an oily feeling lotion/cream. You could try reducing this to 5%. You could also try substituting some of the sweet almond oil for a drier feeling oil like macadamia oil.
> 
> Some people find E-wax to be an oily feeling emulsifier but this can usually be counteracted by using drier feeling oils.
> 
> The glycerin won't have much effect (if any) on the oily feeling but it will add a little humectancy / moisturisation to your lotion.



I didn't know about E-wax maybe causing it to be oily. I will lower the butter percentage. Thank you for your suggestions. I appreciate it!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 29, 2021)

lsg said:


> You don't need butters for lotion.  I got this recipe from Susan Barclay Nichols' e-book, Lotion Making 101
> 
> Basic Light Lotion Recipe
> Water Phase
> ...




Oh SO good to know I don't need butters. I was going to buy mango butter but I would rather try to purchase the ingredients in the recipe you so kindly posted here. The only one I am not sure if I can get is isopropyl Myristate. If it takes away the greasiness that would be lovely! Thank you for the help! I can't wait to try this!! Oh, may I ask what Hydrolyzed protein is? I can also google it. I for sure am researching and have my book of notes as I'm trying to learn


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 29, 2021)

glendam said:


> In the lotion making group in fb, they suggested up to 20% oils in a body lotion.  And of these, only a small percentage were to be butters.  Like posted above, I would suggest reducing your butters or even skipping them.  And/our use the kind that are quick to absorb, I think mango butter is like that, not sure.  Same for the oils.  Humblebee and me has an ingredient encyclopedia that describes how oils are and feel, FYI



Okay, I will reduce the butters or just use liquid oils instead. I looked at Humblebee and me's encyclopedia. It's so helpful! I will try a recipe with just liquid oils. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 29, 2021)

Before you make another batch of lotion, I'm going to suggest that you test the oils you plan on using on your skin first. LSG suggested olive oil but I personally find that oil rather ill-fitted for lotion making (it does not easily absorb into skin). Testing the oils will give you an idea of how that oil can behave in your lotion and you'll have a better idea for formulating/tweaking your recipe.

If you wanted a butter in your lotion, sadly mango seed butter is one of the best options if you don't want an oilier lotion. out of the common three (shea and cocoa butter), it absorbs the easiest into skin. As far as oils are concerned, avocado, rice bran, meadowfoam, sweet almond, and apricot seed oils are all good choices.


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2021)

Tracy von Elling said:


> Oh SO good to know I don't need butters. I was going to buy mango butter but I would rather try to purchase the ingredients in the recipe you so kindly posted here. The only one I am not sure if I can get is isopropyl Myristate. If it takes away the greasiness that would be lovely! Thank you for the help! I can't wait to try this!! Oh, may I ask what Hydrolyzed protein is? I can also google it. I for sure am researching and have my book of notes as I'm trying to learn


Here is a link with hydrolyzed protein and their benefits:  Hydrolyzed Proteins > The Herbarie at Stoney Hill Farm, Inc.


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2021)

Arimara said:


> Before you make another batch of lotion, I'm going to suggest that you test the oils you plan on using on your skin first. LSG suggested olive oil but I personally find that oil rather ill-fitted for lotion making (it does not easily absorb into skin). Testing the oils will give you an idea of how that oil can behave in your lotion and you'll have a better idea for formulating/tweaking your recipe.
> 
> If you wanted a butter in your lotion, sadly mango seed butter is one of the best options if you don't want an oilier lotion. out of the common three (shea and cocoa butter), it absorbs the easiest into skin. As far as oils are concerned, avocado, rice bran, meadowfoam, sweet almond, and apricot seed oils are all good choices.


I wouldn't choose olive oil for a lotion, either.  But since it was mentioned as a choice in Susan's recipe, I thought I would include it as an option.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 29, 2021)

@lsg thanks for the link to the supplier on the US east coast.  I had not come across that one before.


----------



## glendam (Jan 29, 2021)

Tracy von Elling said:


> Okay, I will reduce the butters or just use liquid oils instead. I looked at Humblebee and me's encyclopedia. It's so helpful! I will try a recipe with just liquid oils. Thank you for the help!


By the way, have you had any issues with keeping the lotion emulsified?  Jane Barber recommends including disodium EDTA and xantham gum in the formulation (xantham gum to help the emulsifier and Edta I think it was to help the preservative?)
When I started making lotion, I wrote a blog post that included one of the first facial moisturizers for dry skin formulations I made based on that.  It made a thick consistency cream, so I have reduced the butters to 2% now, but just in case you are curious about the percentages for the other ingredients:








						Making lotion, how different is it from soap making?
					

If you want to go directly to the video, scroll down all the way to the bottom.  I have only made lotion three times, so I am no expert or could give much advice on how to make it. However, I do li…




					soapsbyglenda.wordpress.com


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 29, 2021)

Tracy von Elling said:


> I didn't know about E-wax maybe causing it to be oily....



E-wax doesn't create an oily feel. I agree with the others -- it's the high % of butters and perhaps your choice of sweet almond oil. Those are the choices that are leading to an oily-feeling lotion.

One light feeling oil that's not too hard to find is the liquid coconut oil that some groceries and Walmart sell nowadays. It's a water-clear liquid at room temperature, not the coconut oil that's a solid at room temp. It might also be called MCT (medium chain triglycerides) oil. MCT oil feels light and silky. If you don't like it for lotion, you can cook with it.

Test each of your fats directly on the skin and see how they feel -- if a dab of, say, plain olive oil feels overly heavy and greasy, then maybe you don't want to use any or limit it to a small percentage of the total fat. Once you identify the fats that you like, then maybe blend a few drops of each of the fats in the proportions you want to try and test that fat blend directly on your skin. See how you like it.

To give you an example, I wanted to make a lotion with rosehip oil, but this oil feels heavy and greasy to me. I did some test batches and found if I limited it to 20% of the total fat and blended it with other oils that were light feeling, the lotion was very nice.

Also, the recipe you used has only 60% water, not counting the glycerin. That's closer to a heavy cream than a lotion. Raising the water content closer to 80% can also reduce the greasy skin feel. If your goal is to make a general purpose lotion, rather than a heavier "intensive care" cream, increasing the water content will also be helpful.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2021)

Pumpkin Oil, FCO, and CO butter with Glyceryl Stearate SE will make a really neat not oily lotion that you can vary thickness from a mousse type to a thinner lotion. Although I do not know how thin you can take it, I make it a tad thick. Pumpkin Oil is a dry oil easily found on Amazon for the best price I found.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 29, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Pumpkin Oil, FCO, and CO butter with Glyceryl Stearate SE will make a really neat not oily lotion that you can vary thickness from a mousse type to a thinner lotion. Although I do not know how thin you can take it, I make it a tad thick. Pumpkin Oil is a dry oil easily found on Amazon for the best price I found.


I needed a hair oil anyway. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Hope Ann (Jan 29, 2021)

lsg said:


> I wouldn't choose olive oil for a lotion, either.  But since it was mentioned as a choice in Susan's recipe, I thought I would include it as an option.



Susan loves oily products and says so often on her blog.  So she would lean towards olive over macadamia nut.

Hope


----------



## Hope Ann (Jan 29, 2021)

You can get IPM (isopropyl myristrate) on Amazon and from many body care suppliers.  I add it practically everything at 5% and it really improves product feel.

Hope


----------



## Zonda (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,  I can't stand oily lotions.  This is my recipe.  It absorbs quickly and isn't oily at all.  I never add fragrance to anything, so can't help if you want to do that 
Water 75.0%
Polawax GP 200 5.0%
Almond 4.0%
Avocado 4.0%
Coconut 4.0%
Stearic Acid 4.0%
Eve Primrose 3.0%
Euxyl PE 9010 1.0% (Preserve)


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

Arimara said:


> Before you make another batch of lotion, I'm going to suggest that you test the oils you plan on using on your skin first. LSG suggested olive oil but I personally find that oil rather ill-fitted for lotion making (it does not easily absorb into skin). Testing the oils will give you an idea of how that oil can behave in your lotion and you'll have a better idea for formulating/tweaking your recipe.
> 
> If you wanted a butter in your lotion, sadly mango seed butter is one of the best options if you don't want an oilier lotion. out of the common three (shea and cocoa butter), it absorbs the easiest into skin. As far as oils are concerned, avocado, rice bran, meadowfoam, sweet almond, and apricot seed oils are all good choices.



This is such a good idea about trying it on my skin first! I will do this. I am thinking, wouldn't all butters feel oily though. I know I would be checking to see if my skin likes it or if it absorbs well. Thank you for this and for the oil suggestions. I did use sweet almond oil so maybe it was the butter or maybe my skin didn't absorb the sweet almond oil well. I will try some others. Thanks again!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

lsg said:


> Here is a link with hydrolyzed protein and their benefits:  Hydrolyzed Proteins > The Herbarie at Stoney Hill Farm, Inc.



Thank you! I live in Canada but eventually I may need to order some things from the US. I appreciate the link.


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

glendam said:


> By the way, have you had any issues with keeping the lotion emulsified?  Jane Barber recommends including disodium EDTA and xantham gum in the formulation (xantham gum to help the emulsifier and Edta I think it was to help the preservative?)
> When I started making lotion, I wrote a blog post that included one of the first facial moisturizers for dry skin formulations I made based on that.  It made a thick consistency cream, so I have reduced the butters to 2% now, but just in case you are curious about the percentages for the other ingredients:
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully, the two times I have made lotion it has stayed emulsified. I guess I can be thankful that has worked. I maybe thought it was oily because of how I made it but I follows Humbelbee and me's method with heat and hold and was careful so thankfully it worked. Just the oiliness and the draggy feeling when I apply it.  Thank you for attaching this blog post. I'm going to go and read it when I have sent some of these replies. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> E-wax doesn't create an oily feel. I agree with the others -- it's the high % of butters and perhaps your choice of sweet almond oil. Those are the choices that are leading to an oily-feeling lotion.
> 
> One light feeling oil that's not too hard to find is the liquid coconut oil that some groceries and Walmart sell nowadays. It's a water-clear liquid at room temperature, not the coconut oil that's a solid at room temp. It might also be called MCT (medium chain triglycerides) oil. MCT oil feels light and silky. If you don't like it for lotion, you can cook with it.
> 
> ...




Okay - I am not using sweet almond oil with my next batch. I wish I could make batches smaller than 100mg but I suppose that is pretty small. Good to know E-wax won't make it oily. I have some liquid coconut oil I have used in soap making and to dilute my essential oils for my skin so yay - I have that and will try it in my next batch.  I am thinking of making my next recipe just 15% oils and butters to maybe make it lighter so I guess then my water % would go up which is what you suggested. I will do this.   And yes, it is more like a heavy cream - very heavy with no slide at all. I wanted to add dimithicone to get the slide. Would that be what I can add? I have so much to learn. I am going to add glycerin for my next batch too.  I appreciate the wisdom and help I receive on here. Such an amazing thing. I was very despondent. I tend to get that way and forget how long it took me to perfect soap - which is easier!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Pumpkin Oil, FCO, and CO butter with Glyceryl Stearate SE will make a really neat not oily lotion that you can vary thickness from a mousse type to a thinner lotion. Although I do not know how thin you can take it, I make it a tad thick. Pumpkin Oil is a dry oil easily found on Amazon for the best price I found.



I haven't heard of pumpkin oil! I will have a look on Amazon. I am in Canada and sometimes there is more available on Amazon.com but I'll find it. Thanks. May I ask what is glycerol stearate is? Is it in place of cetyl alcohol and a thickener. I can also google it. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

Hope Ann said:


> Susan loves oily products and says so often on her blog.  So she would lean towards olive over macadamia nut.
> 
> Hope



I know a few people who prefer oilier lotions. I'll keep that in mind. I know if I make it for gifts I may want to keep some of the lotion oilier. Canada Alberta right now is so dry. My home has 11% humidity. Oof - so dry compared to where I am from in South Africa where it was SO humid!


----------



## Tracy von Elling (Jan 31, 2021)

Zonda said:


> Hi,  I can't stand oily lotions.  This is my recipe.  It absorbs quickly and isn't oily at all.  I never add fragrance to anything, so can't help if you want to do that
> Water 75.0%
> Polawax GP 200 5.0%
> Almond 4.0%
> ...



Oh thank you. Going to add this to my book! Can I use E-wax with this recipe and my preservative (germall)? I know it's a broad spectrum preservative but because I'm so new at this I don't want to make a mistake with using the wrong preservative. Thank you for this!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2021)

Tracy von Elling said:


> I haven't heard of pumpkin oil! I will have a look on Amazon. I am in Canada and sometimes there is more available on Amazon.com but I'll find it. Thanks. May I ask what is glycerol stearate is? Is it in place of cetyl alcohol and a thickener? I can also google it. Thanks for the help!!


Glyceryl Stearate SE is an Emulsifier that is available from New Directions Aromatics, and Glyceryl Stearate SE Blend All Sizes, it will make a nice thick lotion. As for CO DeeAnna mentions MCT from Walmart which is Fractionated Coconut Oil and some grocery stores also carry it, it is not the coconut oils we make so with. FCO is a much lighter oil. Avocado Oil is a heavy oil that is a tad more oily. Sunflower Oil is lighter and absorbs nicely. I do not find Cocoa Butter to be as oily in lotion as Shea Butter, if you want a butter Illipe, or Kokum in small percentages are also nice. Keep in mind it can be nice to use dual preservatives. Optiphen Plus and Germall Plus have always worked out well for me.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 31, 2021)

Tracy von Elling said:


> This is such a good idea about trying it on my skin first! I will do this. I am thinking, wouldn't all butters feel oily though. I know I would be checking to see if my skin likes it or if it absorbs well. Thank you for this and for the oil suggestions. I did use sweet almond oil so maybe it was the butter or maybe my skin didn't absorb the sweet almond oil well. I will try some others. Thanks again!


Not necessarily. Different butters feel different on skin. Mango butter absorbs very well and does not feel as greasy as shea butter can. It even beats cocoa butter in that regard. I have not had a chance to play around with other butters though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2021)

Testing is why I recommend small batches until you find what you like. I was never fond of Mango butter in most products because of graininess so really never purchased it. It really should be nice in lotion and no graininess issues.


----------



## Hope Ann (Jan 31, 2021)

I would suggest subscribing to Swift Crafty Monkey blog.  There is a wealth of information in there and you'll learn how to select the right ingredients because you'll learn what each brings to the table.  For example, some emulsifiers are more dragging that others.  Some preservatives don't play well with some emulsifiers.  There are TONS of different butters and carrier oils and they all bring different qualities.  Lots of additives you can put in lotion, and SCM blog will explain many of them.


My fave butter is shorea (sal) but I haven't used it in a lotion yet.  Very dry and even crumbly.

Hope


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2021)

This is another great resource for making lotions that is easier to follow than Swift Crafty Monkey's blog
Learn to Make Natural Lotion, Cream, Moisturiser & Body Butter


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello, Regarding lotion making formula for Oily skin type, can I use equal quantity of Jojoba, grapeseed and coconut oil or either any of two oils in my 20% portion of oils? Thank you in advance.


----------



## glendam (Nov 17, 2021)

AyurLife said:


> Hello, Regarding lotion making formula for Oily skin type, can I use equal quantity of Jojoba, grapeseed and coconut oil or either any of two oils in my 20% portion of oils? Thank you in advance.


Are you doing a body lotion or face lotion?
Either way, I would not use grapeseed oil because of its short shelf life,  only oils with a shelf life of one year at least are recommended for lotions.
Coconut oil is not advised for oily skin either.  
jojoba would work.  Other oils that would work for oily skin are macadamia or hazelnut (this was from an online class I saw from Jane Barber).


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 18, 2021)

glendam said:


> Are you doing a body lotion or face lotion?
> Either way, I would not use grapeseed oil because of its short shelf life,  only oils with a shelf life of one year at least are recommended for lotions.
> Coconut oil is not advised for oily skin either.
> jojoba would work.  Other oils that would work for oily skin are macadamia or hazelnut (this was from an online class I saw from Jane Barber).


I really appreciate your quick and satisfactory reply *glendam*, more focus is on Facial Lotion only. Two reasons why I am asking is bcoz:
1. The Lotion I made giving all excellent intended benefits but causing sweating especially around lips area.
2. Lotion with Grapeseed oil even if used with Preservative has less shelf life? wht abt rosehip oil, anyway your Jojoba oil suggestion will also work for me.
Thank u once again .


----------



## glendam (Nov 18, 2021)

I asked because for face lotion for oily skin, Jane recommended the oil percentage to be 6%.  The 20% was recommended for dry skin or body lotion.
The shelf life has to do with oxidation of the oils, not necessarily bacteria or fungi growing on it, which is what the preservative prevents.  I have had lotions oxidize, they smell odd.

Rose hip would be nice, I would think, because it absorbs quickly into the skin.  It is pricey but it also helps mature skin.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Nov 18, 2021)

@AyurLife , though this is not exactly what you asked, I have been using information from the Holistic Health Herbalist, The Complete List of Comedogenic Oils.

Per the information there AND the oils that I use,
the following have a comedogenic rating of 0 and should not clog pores:
Argan Oil
Green Tea Seed Oil
Shea Butter
Shea Oil

The following have a comedogenic rating of 1, have a very slight chance of clogging pores:
Rosehip Seed Oil
Raspberry Seed Oil

The following have a comedogenic rating of 2, and may clog pores for some people:
Jojoba Oil
Mango Butter
Olive Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Tamanu Oil

The following have a comedogenic rating of 5, and will clog pores:
Cocoa Butter
Coconut Oil (note that Fractionated Coconut Oil is rated 2-3)
Palm Oils

There are many other oils on the list. I only wrote down the oils that I tend to buy.

This may help you in making decisions about what oils to include in a facial lotion.


----------



## Purple heather natural sk (Nov 19, 2021)

20% oil is more of a cream consistency. 
I was taught to make a lotion you want to stay around 7% oils.
I always do a blend, and I never use grapeseed.
My highest % is always coconut, be it frac. Or 76..... this will give long shelf life. Calendula oil is another part of my face lotions, as it is gentle but healing. Jojoba and avocado are in my mix, but a very low %.
Look at your waters to bring in some balance, if you are targeting oily skin ...consider adding some lavender hydrosol to your water %... 
Lavender is great for balancing.


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 21, 2021)

glendam said:


> I asked because for face lotion for oily skin, Jane recommended the oil percentage to be 6%.  The 20% was recommended for dry skin or body lotion.
> The shelf life has to do with oxidation of the oils, not necessarily bacteria or fungi growing on it, which is what the preservative prevents.  I have had lotions oxidize, they smell odd.
> 
> Rose hip would be nice, I would think, because it absorbs quickly into the skin.  It is pricey but it also helps mature skin.



Hello glendam,

Thank u for warning me about the health issue of the lotion, also the modified version of my lotion is now much more better than my previous version with JOJOBA oil and I also added very lil clove and basil oil considering astringent properties. Will further  improvise it with only 7% of oils and no butter.

Also can i ask here, Is the oil based gels is the better option for face lotions? Or this is the another topic to discuss?

Thank u again.


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 21, 2021)

Nona'sFarm said:


> @AyurLife , though this is not exactly what you asked, I have been using information from the Holistic Health Herbalist, The Complete List of Comedogenic Oils.
> 
> Per the information there AND the oils that I use,
> the following have a comedogenic rating of 0 and should not clog pores:
> ...



Hello Nona'sFarm,

That is indeed very helpful chart and to learn more about 'Comedogenic Oils'.

thank u for ur time and sharing.


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 21, 2021)

Purple heather natural sk said:


> 20% oil is more of a cream consistency.
> I was taught to make a lotion you want to stay around 7% oils.
> I always do a blend, and I never use grapeseed.
> My highest % is always coconut, be it frac. Or 76..... this will give long shelf life. Calendula oil is another part of my face lotions, as it is gentle but healing. Jojoba and avocado are in my mix, but a very low %.
> ...



Thank u dear for the information, learning a lot from this forum.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 21, 2021)

AyurLife said:


> Hello glendam,
> 
> Thank u for altering me about the health issue of the lotion, also the modified version of my lotion is now much more better than my previous version with JOJOBA oil and I also added very lil clove and basil oil considering astringent properties. Will further  improvise it with only 7% of oils and no butter.
> 
> ...


I would be very careful adding any clove oil or basil oil to a face lotion. Assuming you added them in the form of essential oils, both of these can be very irritating to skin, even when greatly diluted.


----------



## glendam (Nov 21, 2021)

@AyurLife you are welcome! 
 I have not had experience with oil based gels, so I do not know.  My skin is dry so I tend to focus on moisturizing creams. Glad to hear your lotions are improving!


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 22, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I would be very careful adding any clove oil or basil oil to a face lotion. Assuming you added them in the form of essential oils, both of these can be very irritating to skin, even when greatly diluted.


oh ok noted with many thanks.


----------



## AyurLife (Nov 22, 2021)

glendam said:


> @AyurLife you are welcome!
> I have not had experience with oil based gels, so I do not know.  My skin is dry so I tend to focus on moisturizing creams. Glad to hear your lotions are improving!



Yes glendam,

It was indeed cheerful moment for me, thanks you.


----------

